# Haven't Been Charged for Phone Rental



## notreallyadriver (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey there, 

A friend of mine signed up to be an Uber driver at the beginning of this year. Uber doesn't have an app for his Windows phone, so he had one of those iPhone rentals sent to him. 

He says he might have logged in as a driver once on the rental, but he never completed a trip. He hasn't been charged AT ALL for this phone. Has this happened to anyone else? He no longer wishes to drive for Uber, but he's afraid that he'll be charged for all the weeks that the rental phone has been collecting dust. 

Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

I've had an Uber iPhone sitting in my drawer since last October. Signed up at an in-person event, they tried to install it on my Android, but it wasn't working because my phone is rooted (nowadays the partner app works on rooted phones though, or at least it does on mine). So they gave me an iPhone instead. Later on that night I discovered a way to get the partner app working on my rooted Android, so I never used the iPhone. Never completed any trips with the iPhone, just logged in. 

I even e-mailed them that I got the partner app working on my Android, and asked what to do with the iPhone, but they never responded. To this day they haven't charged anything or deducted any wages.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Return to kalaknick ala:


----------

